
On the history of exotic animals in England - pepys
http://www.newcriterion.com/articles.cfm/Animal-house-8431
======
degenerate
The font on this site is falling apart on Win7 Chrome:
[http://i.imgur.com/KaVlT5T.png](http://i.imgur.com/KaVlT5T.png)

Seems the designer(s) never cared to see what it looks like off their Macs :(

~~~
puzzlingcaptcha
Same on Firefox.

